# Insulin pump insurance company - NEW



## Adrienne

Hiya

There is a new insulin pump company for insuring your pump.   

Take a look 

http://www.input.me.uk/2011/05/insulin-pump-insurance-policy-launched/


----------



## Adrienne

I've just been reading it all and it sounds great and cheap and reasonable.

Link to the actual company

http://insurance4insulinpumps.co.uk/


----------



## Tezzz

?6.99 a month. Adrienne, your second link does not appear to work.


----------



## Adrienne

brightontez said:


> ?6.99 a month. Adrienne, your second link does not appear to work.



Thanks Tez, changed it now.  Hope you are well.  Haven't forgotten coffee just no time recently, sorry.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

I looked at it and thought flipping heck that's pricey  I pay ?13/year not a month.


----------



## Jennywren

Sue , can i ask who you use , ive had terrible trouble trying to get insurance ,im after one for pump only as mine is not included on house insurance thanks also thanks Adrianne for link its an option


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Jennywren said:


> Sue , can i ask who you use , ive had terrible trouble trying to get insurance ,im after one for pump only as mine is not included on house insurance thanks also thanks Adrianne for link its an option



Hi Jenny,
I use Cornish Mutual.
Pump is insured on house contents ins as a seperate item. All I did was ask them if they would insure it. They did and sent the policy by return of post.


----------



## Adrienne

Hiya  

I didn't look at it  yearly, I thought Oooo ?7 per month, not bad.   I pay nothing yearly   My household insurance is so cheap it wouldn't insure the pump so I guess for people like me then this new option is great


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Hi Adrienne,
my house contents ins costs me ?26/year +?13 for the pump cover. That's for a 2 bed detached house.


----------



## Adrienne

Really wow.   That is a brilliant deal.  No idea how much mine was, forgotten now but not that cheap but they didn't would add on medical equipment.


----------



## Urbansoulpie

HI

I might be being silly, but do I have to insure my pump even though I got it on the NHS?

Thanks


----------



## Ellie Jones

I don't have my pump insured my clinic have never mentioned insurance to me and to tell you the truth I never asked!

But if you are unsure then you need to speak to your clinic and ask them what their policy is..


----------



## Pumper_Sue

Urbansoulpie said:


> HI
> 
> I might be being silly, but do I have to insure my pump even though I got it on the NHS?
> 
> Thanks



Well put it this way, who's paying for the replacement if it get's damaged?
I wouldn't expect the PCT to replace a pump because I had broken it or had it nicked from a locker whilst swimming etc.
Better to be safe than sorry though.
On another forum a lady who worked in ins said, the policy was bad.
General message was don't touch with barge pole.


----------



## shiv

I have heard that it boils down to who officially owns the pump. Some hospitals insist that the pump remains theirs as it was issued to you via them. Some will give you written notification that it belongs to you. I understood that if you had written notification, then it was your responsibility to insure it. If not, then the hospital remains liable for the pump and the costs of it.

I'm not stating that that is correct - it's just what I have heard and read.


----------



## Freddie99

Better safe than sorry to get some insurance on the thing. Mine's covered under my Mum's house insurance as a named item. Technically my pump remains the property of the trust that gave it to me. Even if that's the case, I'd definitely advise any pumper to get some insurance on theirs.


----------



## Twitchy

Hello...

When I got my pump last sept I was told the manufacturer would cover it for mechanical manufacturing etc defects, but if it gets accidentally broken or stolen then it's up to me. Luckily our house contents cover includes individual items up to ?3k, so as my pump has a book value of ?2800 it's covered, although to make sure, we called to check & list it as a named item. If anyone wants to know what company we're with, shout & I'll ask hubby! (Embarrassingly I have no idea, should knwo really but am rubbish at all this stuff! )


----------



## tgz

*Bump*

I found this when looking for insurance - just tried my home insurance provider (Endsleigh) and they added it for just under ?7 for the 2 months remaining on the current contract (?2800, ?100 excess). Didn't really know what it was and had to call their boss, but in the end it was all fine.


----------



## Riri

I use the insurers that the first post linked to. This policy covers insurance for a spare whilst on holiday as well. I too read the other post on another forum and if its the same one, the poster said that they would only replace with a second hand pump of their choosing!!! I have it in writing from them that they replace on a like for like basis with a new replacement pump. They're fully regulated and underwritten by Lloyds. Of course, if people can get the same cover on their house insurance much cheaper then go for it.


----------



## trophywench

Riri said:


> I use the insurers that the first post linked to. This policy covers insurance for a spare whilst on holiday as well. I too read the other post on another forum and if its the same one, the poster said that they would only replace with a second hand pump of their choosing!!! I have it in writing from them that they replace on a like for like basis with a new replacement pump. They're fully regulated and underwritten by Lloyds. Of course, if people can get the same cover on their house insurance much cheaper then go for it.



The poster in question was me, and I reviewed the policy wording itself, not what the broker was saying about it.  Because in law, it doesn't give a hang what the broker says.  If the policy fails, and leaves you up the creek without a paddle - well you are of course at liberty to sue the broker cos you have it in writing.  Doesn't help you replace the pump right now this minute though, does it?

I know it isn't in his interest to fib to pumpers and that's all very well.  But if the cover really is so great, why doesn't the policy wording actually reflect that?

In law the policy states that the replacement is at their option, it does (or did, this was when it first came out a while ago now) NOT say like for like.  Same as it says the repairer is at their option.  I mean that's potty, if you have a Medtronic then Roche certainly won't repair it and vice versa.  But what if (silly I know, but they could!) they had a bloke somewhere in a shed that did it cheaper?

See what I mean?

Plain English policy wordings have never been the forte of Lloyd's underwriters - so the broker needs to stand his corner with them and insist on getting the wording his client needs so there are no grey areas.  It's how brokers earn their commission.

Just my humble opinion as a retired insurance broker of the old school.

You pays your money and you takes your chance.


----------



## tgz

The Endsleigh cover is for accidental damage, theft and loss in the UK, and accidental damage and theft only abroad - I think that's fine, seeing as it's very unlikely that it gets "lost" anyway when it's hooked up to me most of the time ;-) But then it's just a standard valuable item cover, and supposed to protect the insurers from people not looking after their stuff on holidays I'd expect.

Still good to know the options that are out there, if Endsleigh hadn't added it I also would've gone for the company that specialises in the pump insurance.


----------



## Pumper_Sue

tgz said:


> The Endsleigh cover is for accidental damage, theft and loss in the UK, and accidental damage and theft only abroad - I think that's fine, seeing as it's very unlikely that it gets "lost" anyway when it's hooked up to me most of the time ;-) But then it's just a standard valuable item cover, and supposed to protect the insurers from people not looking after their stuff on holidays I'd expect.
> 
> Still good to know the options that are out there, if Endsleigh hadn't added it I also would've gone for the company that specialises in the pump insurance.



Hi tgz,
          nearly all household ins companies will cover your pump very little extra on the premium. I pay an extra ?17/year for my pump cover and this is the 2nd company I have had ins with in the last 6 years of pumping. Previous company was was about ?15/year and all offer the same cover for it.


----------

